# Cheese Cakes



## Rawan (Mar 22, 2010)

Dear Friends,

I've just registered in this website and happy to find such a website that includes all friends interested in cooking 

I've attached some pictures of cheese cake i prepared, would love to hear your comments about them


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome, Rawan, to DC.........I see that we're going to have to watch our blood sugar with you on board.....they look lovely and so yummy...beautiful presentation, too......thanks for sharing and welcome again


----------



## Linika (Mar 22, 2010)

These look awesome....can you please tell me what topping is on the first photo?


----------



## Rawan (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks expactgirl i really liked your comment 

Linika the topping in photo 1 is blueberry pie filling found canned in markets, glad u liked the photos


----------



## babetoo (Mar 22, 2010)

welcome i love the look of the lemon one. recipe please?


----------



## Rawan (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah for sure here u r: 

Crust:
1 pack of Garaham Crackers + 1 stick of butter

Filling:

2X 8 oz philadelphia cheese
1 cup of whipped cream
1/2 cup of heavy cream
3/4 cup of hot water
2 packs of lime jello
1/2 cup of sugar
2 tbsp of lime juice 
1 tsp of lime rend

Topping:

slices of lime
some lime rind to be sprinkled on the top

Prepare crust:
crash biscuits and melt butter, mix together, place in spring form pan and place in oven 180 c for 15 min, then cool on wire rack

Make filling: 
add lime jello on hot water, and mix together on medium heat then cool
Mix all ingredients together, then add jello
pour the mixture on the crust and place in refrigirator and keep it over night

after one 2 hours of refrigirating add slices on the top and sprinkle lime ring in any decoration you like


----------



## babetoo (Mar 22, 2010)

so it is lime not lemon. sorry looked like lemon to me


----------



## Rawan (Mar 23, 2010)

yes its lime but if you want it to be lemon, you can use lemon jello, juice and rind instead of lime


----------

